# Face of pain? Man's image seen in ultrasound



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The ultra sound picture is a bit creepy, but at least they didn't say it looks like Jesus.

http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/03/8619724-face-of-pain-mans-image-seen-in-ultrasound


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Granted, I've never seen Jesus, so I donno, it might look like him.

Makes as much sense as saying Jesus is on your toast.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Praise the Lord and pass the toast! Or ultrasound.... whatever :jol:


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

This discussion has taken a strange turn.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well holy crap, I don't know what would be worse, having it removed, or having it show up on CNN, MSNBC, Yahoo, etc. Sheesh.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> The ultra sound picture is a bit creepy, but at least they didn't say it looks like Jesus.


I dunno, it kinda reminds me of Mother Teresa


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dixie said:


> Well holy crap, I don't know what would be worse, having it removed, or having it show up on CNN, MSNBC, Yahoo, etc. Sheesh.


LOL Dixie when I saw this "The Face of Testicular Pain", I pretty much thought the same thing. Poor man.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my. I missed the part where the testical was removed. :S


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to say it was all a prank for Halloween:jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Of course it doesn't look like Jesus. What??? You people never saw Elvis before??


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

There may be something to be said fro having Jesus in your testical. Brings new meaning to the term "holy balls".


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

gives validity to the comment of men thinking with wrong head..


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

kiki said:


> gives validity to the comment of men thinking with wrong head..


LOL!

That may be the best thing ever said. Mostly because it's partly true.


----------

